# Sram warranty question



## SpokaneSteve (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello all:

I am looking at a new Force group. It looks like I can get the group for about $950 from a reputable stateside on-line store (GVH or Lickbike). I can get the group for about $800 from the British on-line stores (Shinybike or Ribble, maybe PBK but they don't have a group right now).

My question is whether I will have problems from Sram if I buy overseas and have a warranty issue?

Anyone have any experience here? Thanks much, Steve.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Point of Purchase*

Uou have to return the item to whom you bought it from, online or brick-and-mortar.
SRAM can't deal with the consumer directly, they work thru the retailer.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> Uou have to return the item to whom you bought it from, online or brick-and-mortar.
> SRAM can't deal with the consumer directly, they work thru the retailer.


A friend of mine bought a Sram equipped bike in CT and moved to NM, he had an issue with his shifter and it was handled without a single issue through a local store. I don't think you have to go through the exact same retailer, as long as you can get some help from a local dealer.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with Waves77. Some time ago I had a warranty issue with some bike part. Forgot what. Took it to my local bike shop and they sent it into the manufacturer and it was handled. The fact I did not buy the product from them did not matter. They had no idea where I bought the product from and did not care. As long as you have someone to get the part through the warranty process it does not matter where the part came from. A Dura Ace rear derailleur bought from England is the same as one bought from the USA. The Shimano representative who receives the part from your local bike shop will handle the warranty the same.


----------

